# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Cybertruck, Tesla Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Tesla Inc.

Home page - tesla.com/cybertruck

Cybertruck on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Cybertruck event in 5 minutes

Nov 21, 2019




> Tesla CEO Elon Musk just unveiled the Cybertruck, the company’s first electric pickup truck. There will be three versions of the truck — 250 miles, 300 miles, and 500 miles of range — with a variety of towing capacities and 0-60 mph capabilities. Musk unveiled the truck at a cyberpunk-inspired event with many, many lasers, and even a surprise ATV.


"Watch this supercut of Elon Musk unveiling the Tesla Cybertruck"
Elon Musk’s sixth vehicle is a Blade Runner-esque pickup truck

by Andrew J. Hawkins
November 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Watch Elon Musk announce the Tesla Cybertruck in 14 minutes

Nov 21, 2019




> Elon Musk unveiled the new Tesla Cybertruck tonight at the Tesla Design Studio in Hawthorne, California.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Cybertruck live test ride

Nov 21, 2019




> Here's our Tesla Cybertruck live test ride

----------


## Airicist

WATCH LIVE! Elon Musk presents the new Tesla Cybertruck Launch

Nov 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Cybertruck first ride: inside the electric pickup

Nov 22, 2019




> Tesla unveiled the Cybertruck, its long-awaited electric pickup truck, and it's possibly even more cyberpunk than CEO Elon Musk said it would be. Mashing up Blade Runner vibes with range and performance, the truck is already one of the company's most polarizing products. The Verge senior reporter Sean O'Kane was at the unveiling and got one of the first rides in the outrageous new truck.


"Tesla Cybertruck first ride: inside Elon Musk’s electric pickup truck"
Riding shotgun in the polarizing prototype

by Sean O'Kane
November 22, 2019

----------

